# How Many Have You Done ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://airows.com/50-things-every-man-should-do-the-ultimate-bucket-list/


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Wow , only 11 out of 50...that's a bit crap! At least i am a member of the mile high club though


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

8 for me think I need to up the stakes


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

16!  Not the mile high club but I did do it on the tube between Wood Green and Bounds Green Road. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

A crappy 12 and times flying by


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

13 for me, I think quite a few would never be on my bucket list anyway.

ps can the top of a mountain count towards the MH Club ? :skirt:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What utter tosh. The compiler of that list must have just finished watching a James Bond, Hugh Grant and sports film marathon.

I'm surprised the list didn't include "Thwart an organisation bent on world domination" and "Invent a time machine". :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

15 gusting 16. Seen a lot of the world but where do you draw the line about "every landmark"?

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I got a few if you use a bit of interpretation

23

But that's counting the lesbians from the header pic, best fifty bucks I ever spent

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Total BS got no kids and can't stand any sport that dosen't have an engine, so thats a shed load out to start


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KevG said:


> Total BS got no kids and can't stand any sport that dosen't have an engine, so thats a shed load out to start


Cheer up there's still plenty to go at

:lol: :lol:


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

A very poor 10, but i'm in the mile-high club 

ATB

John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

5, but none of the others are of the slightest interest to me so I`m happy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I know what to put on the list, "Be the first man on the moon". 

Later,

William


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I seem to have done quite a few of those surprisingly, The list was obviously made by someone very young though, the "â€" Vacation in a place without internet for at least a week. " was what everyone did when I was young. Blackpool was full of people doing that.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

18, but some are impossible

"Travel around the world and see all the major landmarks in person."

I travel a lot, but seeing everything is impossible!

I'm flying to Sweden later, but the chances of joining the mile high club on a ryanair flight are slim!


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

17.....I need to work harder at this....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> I'm flying to Sweden later, but the chances of joining the mile high club on a ryanair flight are slim!


You never know, they have lots of extras they charge for....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A solid 12 for me, but a lot of the rest are of absolutely no interest to me anyway, so that makes me feel a bit better 

Oh, and I've been to the Oktoberfest twice, so that might make my total up to 13....?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great fun, 15 so far


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

20, but alarmingly few of them in the last five years... must try harder!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> What utter tosh. The compiler of that list must have just finished watching a James Bond, Hugh Grant and sports film marathon.
> 
> I'm surprised the list didn't include "Thwart an organisation bent on world domination" and "Invent a time machine". :lol:
> 
> ...


Damn it, if those two were on the list I'd have made it to 5!


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Design an iphone app! Lol!


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

16 so far but roughly half of them don't interest me in the slightest, especially the sport related ones. Still plenty of time left hopefully lol


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

â€" Learn a martial art.Get a suit custom made .â€" Attend the Olympic games. Go skinny dipping.

â€" Write a hand-written love letter to your significant other. Go to a gun range.

6 .as the wife said,"boring old fart" (been married 34 years so far) lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just seen this

I`m not yet 65 and some of the ones listed below wouldn`t apply to me, for example - I (thankfully) don`t have any kids, have no interest in sport, learning another language or playing the lottery....



> The top 10 most highly rated items on the wish list were:
> 
> 1. Travel the world
> 
> ...


but, I have traveled to various countries including Malaysia, Singapore & Thailand. I own my own house, am financially comfortable enough for my needs &, although they were never published, I did collaborate on a couple of books on the history of the Soviet & Chinese motorcycle industries, having a couple of articles on the subjects published in a motorcycle magazine, so I`m happy 

I forgot to mention, I am hoping to get a telegram (or whatever they use at the time) from either William or George in forty years ldman: :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

14 for me but the kids/ American sports etc are non starters.

My mile high club was a KLM plane flying from Dubai to Amsterdam in 1977. Only 18 , yes 18 passengers and 8 lady cabin staff. All of whom had been at a party on board ship the night before so a nice cosy atmosphere was in place.  Things were a lot more relaxed and civilised in those days.

Met up with her a few times more over the next couple of years but all fun was at ground level.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Who writes this c**p? What a stupid value system. :tongue2:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Managed to find 13 - bit unlucky???


----------

